# Does anyone else here have inbred cousins?



## Lawrence (Jul 11, 2022)

I have inbred cousins and found it interesting visiting them when I was young. My mothers brothers wife was inbred and they had three sons that were not smart enough to get a High School diploma and two daughters that were able to get a diploma and get married and have more kids. I woud hang arround the three sons and it was quite boring they would sit on the same sofa and watch Ray Milland and Betty Davis movies and say what great actor they were. They also smelled the same and I thinks that inbreds have a certian smell about them. I have been wondering for a while if others here have inbred relatives also.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 11, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> I have inbred cousins and found it interesting visiting them when I was young. My mothers brothers wife was inbred and they had three sons that were not smart enough to get a High School diploma and two daughters that were able to get a diploma and get married and have more kids. I woud hang arround the three sons and it was quite boring they would sit on the same sofa and watch Ray Milland and Betty Davis movies and say what great actor they were. They also smelled the same and I thinks that inbreds have a certian smell about them. I have been wondering for a while if others here have inbred relatives also.


No inbred, but I think everyone has a few stinky cousins in one way or another.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 11, 2022)

Everyone of my father's family married cousins back in their shtetl, before moving here in the early 20th century.   I guess when they moved here they found even more attractive people!


----------



## terry123 (Jul 11, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Everyone of my father's family married cousins back in their shtetl, before moving here in the early 20th century.   I guess when they moved here they found even more attractive people!


Mine also.


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2022)

Not as far as I know.


----------



## jujube (Jul 11, 2022)

You want inbreeding?  Look at the royal families of Europe.  They married cousins because there wasn't much else to marry.  Double cousins were common.  And with all the shenanigans, who knew if they were marrying a (secret) half-brother or -sister.

No wonder there was so much insanity and genetic diseases among the nobility.  Hemophilia was called "The Royal Disease" for good reason.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 11, 2022)

Is this thread for real, or teasing? The original post?


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2022)

*King Charles II of Spain Could Barely Speak or Eat. *​*The Hapsberg Jaw developed through inbreeding royals.*​*




*​*Additionally, he was unable to walk until he was eight years old, and even then could only walk with great difficulty.*


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2022)

https://historycollection.com/16-ro...utations-and-defects-caused-by-inbreeding/17/


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2022)

*I am not certain I understand the point of this thread. *


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 11, 2022)

Patricia said:


> Is this thread for real, or teasing? The original post?


I was thinking the same thing, but I'll play along.  I don't have any inbred cousins (that I'm aware of), but I have some that might as well be.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 11, 2022)

> Does anyone else here have inbred cousins?


Can't help but recall thoughts I had when doing genealogical research.  In the 19th century *Life happened *within walking distance, horseback or carriage. Traveling more than just a few miles was a major undertaking, so dating/courting was with whoever was available nearby.


----------



## Lawrence (Jul 11, 2022)

I was wondering if others here have gone through the experiences of having inbred relatives because I have. To me it has been a mind jarring experience seeing how inbreeding can alter the human body.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 11, 2022)

I  hubby's family two of his aunts (sisters) married two brothers.
Does that make their children double cousins?


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 12, 2022)

Ancient Egyptian royalty is the poster child of inbreeding. And I believe the Amish are having problems with inbreeding.
When I look at my cousins-it's possible.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jul 12, 2022)

I am surprised at the number of states that allow first cousin marriages. It's legal in the green states on the map.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2022)

Warrigal said:


> I  hubby's family two of his aunts (sisters) married two brothers.
> Does that make their children double cousins?


Good question... inherently I think I would liken them more as siblings.. but legally of course they're not..


----------



## Pepper (Jul 12, 2022)

If twin sisters married twin brothers, wouldn't their kids be siblings as well as cousins?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 12, 2022)

*In Canada, it is legal to marry one’s first cousin. Marriage is also permitted between a niece or nephew and an uncle or aunt. Our geneticists lobbied to have earlier prohibition of this overturned. Apparently, a woman over forty has the same, if not greater chance of having a baby with birth defects than persons marrying these relatives. Persons carrying the gene for Huntington’s  Chorea have  a fifty percent chance of passing it on to offspring. No prohibition exists.*


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 12, 2022)

inbreeding occurs when two people who share a common ancestor (are of the same blood line) marry and have children.  Two brothers who marry two sisters would bring two different blood lines together and all their children would be first cousins to one another.  

The marriage itself is not the issue, it's the children born of the marriage.  If there is a recessive gene in the blood line, it will be exaggerated in the offspring.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2022)

As far as I know we don't have any incidences of inbred cousins in my family.. but that said.. I have a HUGE family.. and  so many cousins and second cousins it's impossible to know them all and count them.. so anything is possible...


----------



## Lawrence (Jul 12, 2022)

I have read that when groups of people live in the same community like some religous communities the chances of inbreeding is much higher. Also some religious communities where one man has multiple wifes the chances of inbreeding is higher also. I can only wonder if some communities of people have dissapeared due to this.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 12, 2022)

Pepper said:


> If twin sisters married twin brothers, wouldn't their kids be siblings as well as cousins?


Yes, if both sets of twins were identical.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 12, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Good question... inherently I think I would liken them more as siblings.. but legally of course they're not..


They were all girls so the issue of inbreeding did not arise.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 24, 2022)

Whenever I hear " Inbred", I think of the family I met while in nursing school. I was in the pediatric intensive care unit. There was a newborn. His grandfather, father, and brother were all the same person, and his mother and sister were the same person.  There is also an aunt/sister. Concepts like father, brother, mother, sister break down with this family.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 24, 2022)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Whenever I hear " Inbred", I think of the family I met while in nursing school. I was in the pediatric intensive care unit. There was a newborn. His grandfather, father, and brother were all the same person, and his mother and sister were the same person. Concepts like father, brother, mother, sister break down with this family.


I can't comprehend this....


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 24, 2022)

Not that I know of.  The only complication I was ever aware of:  two much-older cousins (a brother and sister) married individuals who were each other's cousins.  So I guess while both were cousins-in-law, they were brother-in-law and sister-in-law too.


----------



## dko1951 (Jul 24, 2022)

I am of Swedish decent. My brother visited Sweden and found there is an island on Sweden's coast where almost all of the population has our last name. When I heard that, it made me think...hmm.


----------



## Beezer (Jul 24, 2022)

Does anyone else here have inbred cousins??


----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 24, 2022)

Utah Mormons are well know for being inbred.  Polygamous sects in particular.  Lots of genetic studies have been done here for that reason.  The result of 150+ years of being a relatively small tightknit community, not marrying outside, much.

Seems to me to lead to a number of adverse effects, including a lack of appreciation for good alcohol and coffee as well as a tendency to give up 10% of their income.  And perhaps worst a like of the Osmonds...

Inbreeding among Mormons​


----------

